# Is my pit bull full blooded?



## Hiddo (Sep 3, 2017)

This is Chabi my 10 months old pit bull, is her size normal considering her age? I know the best way to know is take her to the vet but i thought i'll get your opinions here, im just wondering because i think she is small in size, she grew up really fast in the last few months though but still i think a 10 months old pit bull should be bigger than that, i have another red pit bull who will turn one year in a couple of days and he is way bigger in size.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Hiddo. The only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier. A full grown male will weigh in between 45-55 lbs. and the female's are usually 5-10 lbs. less. They are medium size dogs. The ONLY way to know if they are true pit bulls is by the dogs lineage which will be listed in the dogs registry pedigree papers. Without papers it is anyone's guess of what the dog is bred with. 
Your Chabi is a good looking pup and it appears to have some bully in it but that doesn't make it a pit bull. There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum. Spend some time reading and most of your questions will have answers. If you can't find the answers. just ask and we will do our best to help. 

Joe


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Your dog looks like an American Bully not a Pot Bull.


----------

